# little scout 22 long rifle ?



## Mr W. (Oct 7, 2008)

This is what i have. It says this on rifle. 
J. stephens arms company chilopee falss mass.USA. little scout .22 long rifle pat. july 2-07      14 1/2  
When you pull hammer back you drop this other thing in front of it to put bullet in, well you push thingy back up and then the hammer and trigger wont go back in place. Is there a place where someone can fix this or is the gun worth fixin? It looks like it is a really old gun, but is in good shape. Somebody give me some insite on what i have or what should i do.  
I tried to get a picture to put on here but camera batteries were dead. I'll try tommorrow. Thanks


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 8, 2008)

If you needed parts they would have to be custom made.  That, or find  you another rifle and rob part(s) from one to fix the other.

It would make you a good wall hanger.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 8, 2008)

I got one of those, but it is missing the trigger guard, and has a home made stock on it.  No serial number on it since it is that old.  

Sorry, family heirloom, Great Grandma would kill the rattle snakes in the front yard on the prairies of South Dakota so my Grandma could play out side.  This was the gun she used.  My daughter has ask for it to be hers.

Here is a picture of mine if this might help some one.


----------



## michaeljt (Oct 8, 2008)

If you want to bring it by I can take a look at it and tell you what it will cost to have it fixed. It is a Stevens CrackShot they made a bunch of them and lots of models. Not very valuable but neat little guns.
Michael J


----------



## Mr W. (Oct 8, 2008)

fish and hunitng thats it.


----------

